# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  A good on screen keyboard?

## beastrace91

Anyone know if there are any decent on screen keyboards out there that are geared towards a tablet computer?

I have been using cell writer but it does not work very well for finger typing. I am looking for something that works like an onscreen keyboard for a touch screen phone. For a good example of what I am looking for the opera mobile emulator for the desktop has a fantastic on screen keyboard built into it.

~Jeff

----------


## clegends

I'm also looking for this. Particularly with Natty switching to a default interface that's meant to be touched (Unity), I'd like to see a good solution for onscreen keyboards. My android phone has a great one, would like to see something similar to that, that's called with gestures. Any ideas people?

----------


## UndiFineD

For what I have heard such a OSK is still in the making to be working with unity,
but as alpha1 has been released yesterday and unity was somewhat broken, 
their developers have other things on their minds right now.

----------


## miegiel

I use _onBoard_ on my tablet, it's in the repositories.

----------


## beastrace91

> my dear its on comfort software site ,its good but you have to pay for it.


Does this work on Linux? Only seeing Windows listed on their site.

~Jeff

----------


## beastrace91

For those wondering, I've found the Enlightenment desktop has a fantastic on screen keyboard - 



~Jeff

----------


## kris486

I am using Zareason keybords for my ubuntu window operating system.At home, the wireless Ubuntu keyboard makes a rockn' keyboard for the media buff.

----------


## beastrace91

A demo of the Enlightenment desktop in action on a tablet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzgE6gkb2EE

 :Popcorn: 

~Jeff

----------

